# Going from Rescuer to ......



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

So you're taking the ever charming Abigail to fish the boy out of the woods?? Hmmmm....should be interesting....don't let her run onto the highway


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> So you're taking the ever charming Abigail to fish the boy out of the woods?? Hmmmm....should be interesting....don't let her run onto the highway


Shes not going to be off leash...... :no::no: But maybe her looks will fish him out..


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL on the dog catcher part! Seriously though I do hope that you and Abbie are able to catch him. Sounds like he is lost for sure and I am so glad that the lady called about him. He must be searching for shelter and food....makes me sad. Good luck and do let us know how it goes ok?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

She's a beauty for sure! I'm sure it will be her sparkling personality though....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> She's a beauty for sure! I'm sure it will be her sparkling personality though....


You know Miss Happy Girl......:eyecrazy::eyecrazy::eyecrazy:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Abbie is now a bait dog?  Best of luck to you and Abbie tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck catching that golden tomorrow. I am sure that Abbie will help!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sure having Abbie as the bait will make him come to you. At least I hope he will. Good Luck!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did it work? We brought Shadow and Tucker with us when we searched the woods for Bailey. It was Shadow and Tucker who drew his attention, but 15 days later it was a neighbor of my nieces who was walking her dog that drew him out!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Good luck - keep us updated.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Did it work? We brought Shadow and Tucker with us when we searched the woods for Bailey. It was Shadow and Tucker who drew his attention, but 15 days later it was a neighbor of my nieces who was walking her dog that drew him out!


Kim, we are going this morning.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Miss Abbie is a doll...but do you know anyone with a female in heat? That would be the perfect bait dog. Good Luck, Mar, hope he falls under Abs spell


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

moverking said:


> Miss Abbie is a doll...but do you know anyone with a female in heat? That would be the perfect bait dog. Good Luck, Mar, hope he falls under Abs spell


Dont know any females in heat..that would be perfect, but then again I would end up with every male dog from 50 miles away.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You'd look like the Pied Piper, for sure, lol


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Good luck! Go get 'em Abby!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Kim, we are going this morning.


Good Luck Mary! Bring some freeze dried liver treats with you, too. My dogs dance for that. Also, if you aren't afraid of the dog, get down as close to the ground as you are comfortable and see if it will come to you. They think people on the ground are so interesting.:uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Good Luck Mary! Bring some freeze dried liver treats with you, too. My dogs dance for that. Also, if you aren't afraid of the dog, get down as close to the ground as you are comfortable and see if it will come to you. They think people on the ground are so interesting.:uhoh:


We got some hot dogs, and different kinds of treats....we have caught a few dogs by sitting on the ground so we will try it... Im not sitting to long or staying out there that long..its 22 degrees out


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

When are you leaving?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

In about 20 mins... want a join us????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

You ask me NOW? Last night I would have said yes, but I just rolled out...maybe next time ~~ thanks though


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> You ask me NOW? Last night I would have said yes, but I just rolled out...maybe next time ~~ thanks though


Oh so you gotta look good to go search and rescue a dog.... you just dont want to be out in the cold....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I gotta look good anywhere I go, or at least decent LOL and you don't want to be out there either in the 22 degrees....think I'll go start a fire in the fireplace ROFL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can you use a humane cage*

Can you use a humane cage and bait it with food?
Think the humane socs. Will loan one.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Good Luck - - Hot Dogs & Abs - - what more could the dog want??


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Good Luck - - Hot Dogs & Abs - - what more could the dog want??


Yea! Food and a girl LOL


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Maybe miss abby in one of those outfits they wear on rock of love bus? that seems to lure the "dog" (in men) out. lol........
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Well we didnt get the dog.. saw him and boy he was a beautiful red head. He was across the street on someones property and when I knocked on the door and asked if we could walk alone the back yard, he told me it was his dog..... Now 2 days ago he claimed it wasnt. Either way we are going back to see about him. They live along a 2 lane hwy and this dog is running free across the hwy where the speed limit is 55. This dog hasnt had much if any human contact, so I really dont think its his dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that's a bit strange. I hope he doesn't get hit by a car. Some dogs are really street savvy, so I sure hope he is.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

What a weird story! Doesn't sound like the kind of owner that deserves that pup! I hope you are able to find him and help.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh he is a terrible owner, hes got a huge back yard and has a beagle on a run out 10 feet from the hwy along with his dog house.... ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Ask to see the licensing info - - I'm betting he doesn't have any.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

And if he does, and something happens to this boy, tell him I will come out from CA and kick his as$.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I know he doesnt have one... the dog isnt his.... the only problem is in this town, your dealing with the sheriff, there is No animal control etc....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder why he would contain his Beagle and not his Golden? Not that you want a dog tied up. Do you have the group Dogs Deserve Better in your area?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I wonder why he would contain his Beagle and not his Golden? Not that you want a dog tied up. Do you have the group Dogs Deserve Better in your area?


Not that I know of.....


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Dogs deserve better contacts in Missouri...any of these near you?

*Missouri
Columbia, Missouri 
Melody Whitworth 239.213.8174 
e-mail [email protected] *

*Hazelwood, Missouri 
Donna Allen 314.635.6230 
e-mail [email protected]*

*Kansas City, Missouri 
Jessica Dickneite 573.694.5551 
e-mail [email protected]*

*Liberty, Missouri 
Sarah Estes 816.550.4535 
e-mail [email protected] *

*Salem, Missouri 
Laurie Walker 573.453.2341 
e-mail [email protected]*​


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

The Hazelwood is closest to Dirks, the Salem is closest to where this dog is. The problem is, these areas are very remote, and people just don't care for their dogs like "we" do. Its a completely different mentality of a relationship with a dog; we have companions, they have animals. "Its just a dog" urggggggg


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lets just say the Sheriff is really no help. The beagle is tired up close to the hwy, BUT he has shelter , food and water and that's all they care about


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

PLEASE give some thought to asking Dogs Deserve Better to go talk to the SO CALLED owner. 
Dogs Deserve better will help these dogs if the OWNER if he CAN PROVE he's the owner is willing to give them up. Maybe they would offer to pay him for them.

These poor dogs (Golden Ret. and Beagle)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That's the thing , hes not willing to give "either dog " up and according to the locals , hes not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Mary*

Thanks, Mary.


----------

